# أبي بحث عن الـ Antennas ابي اسلمها الخميس :(



## بس كذا (27 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ابي كتاب او ملخص عن أنواع الهوائيات ضروري بعد اذن الاشراف لازم اسلمها بكرة  
ماعرفت هالمنتدى الا اليوم وابي فزعتكم ​


----------

